# Sit picture



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Here is the picture of it


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Here it is


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What is it of? 
A sit?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

There are 2 screws that the piston chamber is partially covering on your unit. The original units have a bellows, yours has been upgraded to the piston kit that was sold by Gilbert. I don't know if you can get to the screws without removing the piston chamber that attaches to the front of the smoke element box. The black wire comes up from the front truck rivet and you will have to get the smoke unit plate out of the way to have access to that rivet.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> What is it of?
> A sit?


A smoke in tender flyer engine, probably a Hudson or Northern.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> A smoke in tender flyer engine, probably a Hudson or Northern.


OK, thanks
this thread and this thread ought to be merged.\
https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=185988

He was asked for a picture and started a new thread for them.:dunno:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Can someone explain "smoke in tender"? Is there a tube that carries smoke to the loco stack?


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

S.I.T.= Smoke in tender. The early post war Flyer engines had a separate smoking device in the tenders, that used an electric motor to force smoke thru a rubber hose that ran to the engine. If you look at the first picture you can see a brass tube that the hose connected to the stack in the engine.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Thank you, Cramden, it's amazing what you can learn just by asking! Yankee ingenuity! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Fire21 said:


> Thank you, Cramden, it's amazing what you can learn just by asking! Yankee ingenuity! :smilie_daumenpos:


And what's nice, you could have a SIT engine idling on a siding with smoke coming out of the stack.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Good point Flyernut, except it would be sitting idle on the siding and choo-chooing which might be a little weird.


----------

